# 19" finally on



## spanknvr6 (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## gli_russell (Oct 12, 2004)

What are the details on your wheels, tires, spacers. 

They look very nice on the car.


----------



## spanknvr6 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thx they 19x9.5 40et with 25mm spacers. 245/40/19 tire


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Very nice, same color as mine! I was looking to go 18" to keep sidewall for silly behavior but that looks like plenty of protection. I will have to expand my search but will probably look for 8.5". Any rubbing?


----------



## gli_russell (Oct 12, 2004)

I have 19x9 44et with 255-40 tires and 20mm spacers. No rubbing


----------



## spanknvr6 (Nov 14, 2003)

Absolutely no rubbing. I also have the 402 upgrade.


----------



## TLO03 (Mar 21, 2011)

*I'm curious*

How much strut side clearance do you have with a setup like this.


----------

